# A Sick bottle (before & after)



## David E (Jan 25, 2005)

A Lazy, cheap skates way of cleaning (Babyoil)


----------



## David E (Jan 25, 2005)

*RE: A Sick bottle*

And after

 Dave


----------



## S.C. Warner (Jan 26, 2005)

Whatever works! Right Dave? A lot of us carvers use butter in the same way. Rancid butter (butyric acid) is a part used in of a different process. But for transparency and hiding surface scratches, it can be a lifesaver. Great tip, Dave.

 den.


----------



## grdigger35 (Feb 2, 2005)

Dave, Does this baby oil treatment attract dust?


----------



## diggerjeff (Feb 2, 2005)

try silicone grease,it stays put and you dont have to reapply it as often as baby oil. it does not attract or trap dust. it is clear in color.


----------



## bearswede (Feb 3, 2005)

I've used neutral shoe polish to good effect... Works on ancient coins, as well...


 Ron


----------

